# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Do any of you keep guppy with shrimp?

## Guppynoob

I had a 10gallon tank that had been running for nearly a year already. It is lightly planted with 6 adults guppies and a few guppy fries. I am not into breeding so fries seldom survive as they usually get eaten. So 3 days ago, i got 10 cherry shrimps and added them into the tank and i increases some plants and put ornaments for shrimps to hide. My problem is i am having problem feeding the shrimps. My guppies are so so so greedy that everything that i put into the tank they will eat. Even pieces of kale or spinach they will eat. I had onserved that the guppies tend to finish all the veges n food tat i put in and the shrimps didn't seems to be able to get any. I tried to drop alge wafer into tank in the dark too but the guppies will still notice the food before the shrimps. So any idea how i can feed the shrimps?

----------


## Bracehero

I have a tank full of endlers and shrimp and a betta. I feed them flakes. As the flakes sink to the bottom, the shrimps come out and eat them. What do you feed your guppies/shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppynoob

I feed my guppies hikari fancy guppy pellets. Have shrimp sized wafer and normal size algae wafer for the shrimps but everytime i drop them, the guppies ending up eating all instead. Can i assume that the shrimps are eating the biofilm in my tank? They are constantly moving their little legs as if pinching things to put into their mouth but i cannot see anything at where they are pinching at. I have almond leave inside also but so far had not seen them eating it. I don want to starve the shrimp but i don wan to keep dropping food in n my guppies will over eat. The guppies do not stop eating until every pieces of food is gone.......

----------


## TTerry

They will eat the biofilm generated from the almond leaves, they will only eat the leaves when it break down which may take number of weeks, algae in the tank. Like what bracehero mentioned, i usually crush the flakes and stir them in a small container before i siphon and spread it into the tank so it will sink. If u worry not enough food for your shrimps, u can consider mulberry leaves (i usually boil them first) They love it, my shrimps will usually eat it after a day in the tank and left me the string stem. If u have a feeding plate, and dont mind clearing the plate, u can try nettle stix, snowflakes, barley too

----------


## Trichopsis

I tend to feed the guppies first, then while they're occupied, feed the shrimps. It also helps if you have some areas where the aquatic plants grow so dense that guppies can't reach the food that sinks among them, but shrimps can.

----------


## Goalkeeper

I think the shrimplets will be at risk with guppies unless you provide lots oh hiding space. Even that still some risk of casualty.

----------


## jonpoh

I once visited a guppy breeder in Germany. In his tank of 100+ guppies is a huge population of cherry shrimps living under a mass of densely grown java moss. It's possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bryan

Cram as much plants as possible, floating plants, moss, fern. get the easy plants. The shrimp can hide and feed off algae and biofilm on the plants. your guppy and future shrimp fry can hide in it as well.

----------

